
How Kubernetes certificate authorities work - stanzheng
https://jvns.ca/blog/2017/08/05/how-kubernetes-certificates-work/
======
jlgaddis
Somewhat related: for anyone who's managing an internal/private CA, what tools
are you using to do so?

~~~
prdonahue
[https://github.com/cloudflare/cfssl](https://github.com/cloudflare/cfssl)

